#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Analista de Suporte de rede - Campinas

## Vianatel1

*Sobre a empresa:*
O RadiusNET nasceu para suprir as necessidades de um provedor de Internetinciado em 2004 em Campinas/SP: LocalNET Br® que, após muitos anos buscando umGerenciador para Provedores, decidiu desenvolver seu próprio sistema.
Seus idealizadores sentiram a necessidade de um sistema completo, que pudesseorganizar e controlar toda a parte de cadastro, financeiro, fiscal, ordem deserviços… Enfim, tudo o que um provedor necessita para poder operar comsegurança e aumentar sua área de atuação e número de usuários.
O RadiusNET é o Gerenciador Pioneiro na emissão da Nota Fiscal modelo 21 e 22,bem como na geração dos dados para envio do SICI da ANATEL, sendo o únicosoftware desse seguimento com essa funcionalidade.
Toda essa experiência é fruto de muitos anos no mercado de provimento de acessoà internet, sempre de forma séria e profissional.

Estamos em processo de expansão e precisamosampliar a equipe.

Visite nosso site: www.radius.net.br
Conheça também a Vianatel, empresa do grupo dedicada a licenças Anatel: www.vianatel.com.br 

*Requisitos:*
- Residir na região de Campinas
- Conhecimento de topologias e diagnósticos derede e configuração de IPs

*Conhecimentos Desejados:*
- Inglês técnico básico
- Experiência como Mikrotik e Linux Shell
- Ter certificação CCNA
- Ter certificação MTCA


*Principais Atividades:*
- Suporte remoto de rede com configuração de firewall em roteadores
- Atendimento a clientes por telefone, Skype eresposta de chamados

*Benefícios:*
Unimed, Uniodonto, Vale refeição e Vale Transporte
Local: Campinas/SP
Horário: 09:00 às 18:00hs – segunda à sexta-feira

*Salário:* acombinar
Interessados deverão enviar CV com pretensão salarial para [email protected]

----------

